# Stacked picture today



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thought i'd share this stacked picture of Aspen taken today @ 14 months, since I've not shared any for a while! Very windy outside brrrrrrr!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

she's looking good :001_wub:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

She's incredible! Lovely pic!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She is beautiful


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

She really is lovely, you are doing so well with her x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Love her to bits; so proud of our achievements and hope its all onwards and upwards from here


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely Dobe... I'm sure she will do you proud.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice coat, and Aspen too!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

She has beautiful overall balance, great wither height and a lovely reach and crest of neck , she just needs to drop in chest but I'm guessing she's still a youngster ? .

A very nice girl indeed.....good luck with her


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

What a beautiful girl, and wonderful example of your breed!



Dober said:


> Thanks everyone! Love her to bits; so proud of our achievements and hope its all onwards and upwards from here


I'm sure it will be, I think we'll see big things from you both, although you've done so well already!


----------

